

Google opens office in SF's South of Market for 800 (Scroll Down) - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/10/03/BU6USILIA.DTL

======
gibsonf1
A picture of the new office: <http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/blogs/sfgate/indexn?blogid=19>

